# تحويل صورة تحتوي على خطوط كنتورية الى جدول اكسل Excel table



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

تحويل صورة تحتوي على خطوط كنتورية الى جدول اكسل Excel table
تحصل في اغلب الاحيان على خارطة كنتورية مطبوعة على ورقة ناتجة عن مسوحات قديمه ليس لديك اي معلومات حقلية عنها سوى كونها خارطة تحتوي على خطوط كنتورية موضح عليها قيمة الخطوط والفترة الكتتورية ومقياس الرسم. وطلب منك ان تحول هذة الخارطة الى جدول اكسل يمثل هذه الخارطة ويحتوي على احداثيات النقاط التي تمر بها الخطوط بالابعاد الثلاثة X,Y,Z لحفضها في الحاسوب ومن ثم استخدامها في برامج sufer ,land desktop لاعادة رسمها ثانية اوتحويلها الى سطح لكي تستخدم لاغراض رسم المقاطع الطولية او العرضية او رسم مجسم للمنطقة التي تمثله هذة الخارطة ولانجاز ذلك نتبع الخطوات ادناه
1- نقوم بعمل scan لهذه الخارطة بلاجهزة المتوفرة وحفظها على شكل صورة تحمل الامتداد .tif 
2- نفتح برنامج الاوتوكاد وندرج الصورة من القائمة Insert ->raster image reference 
3- نستخدم اوامر scale & Align لوضع الصورة بالمقياس الحقيقي والاتجاه الحقيقي للخارطة وكانك ترسم مقياس 1/1 اي تحقيق الطول الحقيقي الموجود على الخارطة هو نفسه على شاشة الاوتوكاد
4- باستخدام الامر spline قم برسم الخطوط الكنتورية وذلك بتتبع مسار الخط الكنتوري, وقبل رسم اي خط كنتوري افتح طبقة تحمل اسم هو قيمة الخط الكنتوري اي عندما تكون قيمة الخط الكنتوري هو 30 على سبيل المثال فسيكون اسم الطبقة هو 30 وهكذا(يمكن تسهيل عملية رسم الخطوط باستخدام برنامج يقوم بتحويل Raster to Vector وهو برنامج يرسم مباشر ة الخط الكنتوري الموجود في الصورة)
5- استخدم الامر Draw Point measure وذللك لتقسيم كل خط كنتوري الى نقاط معلوم البعد بينها وهذا البعد يعتمد على الطبيعة الطوبوغرافية للمنطقة التي تمثلها الخارطة بحيث يكون البعد قصير في المناطق الجبلية وطويل في المناطق المنبسطة,يجب الانتباه بان تنفذ الامر measure بعد فتح الطبقة التي يوجد فيها كل خط لضمان وجود النقاط بنفس هذه الطبقة حيث سيمثل اسم الطبقة الارتفاع لهذه النقاط كما سترى لاحقا.


6- بعد الانتهاء من تقسيم كل الخطوط
اذهب الى القائمة ToolsAutolispVisual lisp editor new file وقم بكتابة الكود التالي او يمكن كتابة الكود مسبقا على ملف txt ثم خزنه بالامتداد .lsp وفتحه داخل الاوتوكاد عن طريق القائمة ToolsAutolisp Visual lisp editoropen 
7- بعدظهور الكود في معلج الا وتولسب نذهب ال Toolsload text in editor بعد ذلك اغلق نافذة المعالج سوف تظهرعبارة Type exprt to .start في سطر الاوامر
8- نكتب الامر exprt من سطر الاوامر, سيطلب منك هذا الامر باختيار النقاط مرة واحدة وذلك بعمل zoom ثم ننهي البرنامج ونغلق الاوتوكاد وسنجد فايل اكسل اسمه saad.xls على القرص C: يحتوي على اربعة اعمدة هي id,x,y,z لكل النقاط التي تم اختيارها .
9- الكودالتالي مكتوب بلغة Auolisp
وهي لغة برمجية تنفذ داخل الاوتوكاد اكتبه بدقة عالية لان اي خلل في كتابة الكود سوف لن ينفذ البرنامج. 
والكود مرفق ضمن الفايل المضغوط ادناة


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 مايو 2011)

قيمة الخط الكنتوري هو 30 على سبيل المثال فسيكون اسم الطبقة هو 30 وهكذا(يمكن تسهيل عملية رسم الخطوط باستخدام برنامج يقوم بتحويل Raster to Vector وهو برنامج يرسم مباشر ة الخط الكنتوري الموجود في الصورة


اخي الفاضل هل ممكن رفع البرنامج علي الموقع
وحزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزت محروس (29 مايو 2011)

والكود مرفق ضمن الفايل المضغوط ادناة[/quote]

اخى جزاك الله خيرا ولكن اين الفايل


----------



## ثعيلي (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

أستسمحكم عذراً الخارج عن إرادتي سوف أرفق لكم البرنامج وحجمة يزيد على 27م

سوف أقوم برفعة وضغطه

تحياتي........... والدعاء


----------



## mostafammy (29 مايو 2011)

ونحن فى الانتظار


----------



## ثعيلي (30 مايو 2011)

رابط التحميل

http://arabsh.com/q9l7i8c7mt2t.html

تحياتي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ممكن شرح لطريقة استخدام البرنامج اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (30 مايو 2011)

اضم صوتى الى الزميل السندباد بشرح البرنامج وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (30 مايو 2011)

مرفق منوال للبرنامج بس باللغة الإنجليزية

وقريباً سوف أرفق منوال باللغة العربية موضحاً فيه بالرسومات 

تقبلوا تحياتي

أخوك / شوقي


----------



## ثعيلي (30 مايو 2011)

*الملف المرفق الكود*

ها هو المف المفقود
يرجى كتابة الكود التالي مكتوب بلغة autolisp
وهي لغة برمجية تنفذ داخل الاوتوكاد اكتبه بدقة عالية لان اي خلل في كتابة الكود سوف لن ينفذ البرنامج.  

دعواتكم ربنا يكرمكم.

أخوكم / شوقي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي شوقي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (30 مايو 2011)

*أشكرك اخي السندباد والله يكثر الرجال من أمثالك*​


----------



## mamathashem (30 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عزت محروس (30 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## كوردستان (31 مايو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 مايو 2011)

الموضوع جميل وقيم ومفيد جدا كل العاملين في مجال المساحة 
يستحق التقيم 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ROUDS (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي فؤاد (12 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد فرزات (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ثعيلي (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي فؤاد (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## sosohoho (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم الموضوع جميل .... وبارك اللة بك ... بس لو كان الشرح بفديو صغير وشكرا ^_^


----------



## علي حمدعلي (7 أغسطس 2011)

أخي العزيز كيف أذا اردت تحويل أحداثيات بناية من الأوتوكاد الى xyأكسل


----------



## كبل (7 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ثعيلي (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم على ردودكم الجميلة.

طلبا من الأخ على:
هذا ليسب بسيط جدا وسهل لتحويل الاحداثيات من الاتوكاد الي الاكسل وبذلك يسهل التعامل معها ومع التوتال 
وطريقة عملة سهلة جدا من tools ثم load application ثم نختار الملف soknezثم load وبعد ذلك نغلق الصفحة ونكتب في command اسم السيب soknez ثم enter ثم enterثم نكتب المكان المراد وضع الملف بة مثلا d:\hossam.txt ويجب ان يكون الاسم بهذا الشكل والامتداد ثم enter ونكتب رقم اول نقطة 1 مثلا ثمenter ونبدا في اختيار النقاط حسب الحاجة وكل نقطة سيتم الختيارها سيتم وضع نقطة ورقم عليها لسهولة التعرف عليها من خلال الرسم ومن مكان وضع الملف يمكن فتحة بالنود باد او الاكسل ويسهل ارسالة للتوتال بعد ذلك

موجود الملف بالمرفق.

أخوكم / شوقي الثعيلي


----------



## fageery (9 أغسطس 2011)

م/ شوقي شكرا على جهدك المقدر، واتحفنا بالمزيد


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رضا المرسى على (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## MOAIYED (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كبل (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووو أخي شوقي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elmaghror (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## كاظم الذهبي (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## كونتكت (25 يناير 2012)

مشكور آخى آلعزيز


----------



## وجدى مصطفى محمد (25 يناير 2012)

*Thanks for all of you*


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 يناير 2012)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## mamathashem (26 يناير 2012)

شكر اخي العزيز


----------

